# TPU's Dead Island Clubhouse



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I will start this out folks. I know a bunch of the members here on TPU has pre-purchased the Dead Island game. 

This is what is needed in this clubhouse. First if anyone is running a TPU Dead Island TS server, post it up and I will edit this original post to reflect that. Second all the members should include their Steam user name in order for all of us to be able to play some awesome Co-op gaming.








Tweaks and Fixes
*game tweaking* http://www.tweakguides.com/COJ_8.html

*game tweaking*http://www.dsogaming.com/news/dead-island-microstuttering-can-be-caused-by-keyboard-temporary-fix/

*graphics tweaks*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXXacDmEYFc

*eyefinity tweak*http://widescreengamingforum.com/fo...-tutorials/17038/dead-island-hud-and-menu-fix

*Always on Mic issue*


			
				AsRock said:
			
		

> But if there is some one here who wants to play using vent, mumble or TS3 what you do is run your game and start it then minimize your game and now disable your mic and enable it again which will kill off in game voice.



*Analog Fighting on Mouse and Keyboard Tweak*


			
				Random said:
			
		

> I found a way to play analog fighting on mouse and keyboard which imo is the way it should be played . This is from the Steam forums "Lets mod Dead Island"! Although I've made the process easy and uploaded the files so all you need to do is copy and paste.
> 
> Anyhow here are the instructions:
> 
> ...


 


TPU's TeamSpeak server:        erocker.dyndns.org
​

Below you will see the members and their Steam user names:

stinger608               *Steam: stinger608*

cadaveca       * Steam: cadaveca*

DannibusX      *Steam: DannibusX *

PVTCaboose1337    * Steam: PVTCaboose1337*

erocker      *Steam: erocker212
*
Raijian     *Steam: terayon1960*

MRCL     *Steam: MRCL*

nvidiaintelftw     *Steam: scout989*

Cold Storm     *Steam: Coldstorm84*

phxprovost      *Steam: phxprovost *

1Kurgan1     *Steam: 1Kurgan1* 

xstayxtruex     *Steam: WhatHoldsUsDown*

digibucc     *Steam: digibucc*

Volkszorn88     *Steam: vojnar*

AphexDreamer     *Steam: Seskotosavlaka*

WhiteNoise     *Steam: amish marauder*

Parelem     *Steam: heroinbob17 *

Arciks      * Steam: Arciks *

Black Haru     *Steam: Sun_in_the_shadows*

BondExtreme     *Steam: BondExtreme*

HossHuge     *Steam: HossHuge*

random     *Steam: evasquez*​


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2011)

First question. Can I buy it without STEAM ?


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2011)

yea you can

http://www.greenmangaming.com/


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 5, 2011)

STEAM UID: cadaveca


9.66 hours left!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> STEAM UID: cadaveca
> 
> 
> 9.66 hours left!



Added!


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 5, 2011)

SteamID: DannibusX


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> SteamID: DannibusX



 Added man


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337's Steam:  PVTCaboose1337


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> PVTCaboose1337's Steam:  PVTCaboose1337



 Added bro!!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll be playing at 11pm CST. Steam is: erocker


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'll be playing at 11pm CST. Steam is: erocker



 Added!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 5, 2011)

damn steam .. no dead island in germany .. and i already finished preloading


----------



## Raijian (Sep 5, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110905/Capture2355.jpg
> 
> damn steam .. no dead island in germany .. and i already finished preloading



Are you serious? That's bullshit.

Is there anything I can do to help?

Getting the 4-Pack deal with some friends tonight... will play in 8 hours! 

terayon1960 <steamid


----------



## MRCL (Sep 5, 2011)

Steam ID: MRCL

However, like W1zzard, I won't be able to play until the 8th or 9th (I preordered a physical copy, not steam).


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Is there anything I can do to help?



Convince Angela to allow gore games and not change blood color to green


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 5, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> First if anyone is running a TPU Dead Island TS server, post it up and I will edit this original post to reflect that



erocker's TS is where alot of us already meet up. I think erocker glossed over that bit at first, becuase I did too . 


Address: erocker.dyndns.org

PSWD: tpu


----------



## MRCL (Sep 5, 2011)

caleb said:


> Convince Angela to allow gore games and not change blood color to green



Its not because of that, because its the same with the delay in Switzerland, and we have "uncut Swiss editions". I guess its just the European release thats behind. Release date here is officially the 8th. On steam its even the 9th.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 5, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110905/Capture2355.jpg
> 
> damn steam .. no dead island in germany .. and i already finished preloading



Create a steam account with a USA address. Then change the local steam server in settings later.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 5, 2011)

no worries, with my omnipresence i'll just move my virtual location to the US



DaedalusHelios said:


> Create a steam account with a USA address. Then change the local steam server in settings later.



doesn't work like that. it determines the location of your IP at each login


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Are you serious? That's bullshit.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to help?
> 
> ...





MRCL said:


> Steam ID: MRCL
> 
> However, like W1zzard, I won't be able to play until the 8th or 9th (I preordered a physical copy, not steam).



 Added both of you



cadaveca said:


> erocker's TS is where alot of us already meet up. I think erocker glossed over that bit at first, becuase I did too .
> 
> 
> Address: erocker.dyndns.org
> ...



Thanks!!! Added the address to the original post.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2011)

ahhhh you beat me too it! i was going to make one of these yesterday, but never did as you can tell

EDIT: Steam ID: scout989  in game name MxPhenom 216


----------



## erocker (Sep 5, 2011)

I always screw this up. My actual steam UserID name is erocker212


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I always screw this up. My actual steam UserID name is erocker212



W1z needs to give you an infraction for _all ways_ forgetting your stem ID! 


SteamID- Coldstorm84


Going to get the game in the coming weeks..


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 5, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> W1z needs to give you an infraction for _all ways_ forgetting your stem ID!



I thought his stem ID was ePeen.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> ahhhh you beat me too it! i was going to make one of these yesterday, but never did as you can tell
> 
> EDIT: Steam ID: scout989  in game name MxPhenom 216





Cold Storm said:


> W1z needs to give you an infraction for _all ways_ forgetting your stem ID!
> 
> 
> SteamID- Coldstorm84
> ...



Awesome! Added both of you



erocker said:


> I always screw this up. My actual steam UserID name is erocker212



Thanks for editing the original post Erocker

Also Erocker, would you build a Dead Island room in the TeamSpeak server?


----------



## Phxprovost (Sep 6, 2011)

steam id : phxprovost


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> steam id : phxprovost



 Added!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan - Steam ID: 1Kurgan1

I don't know how much time I will have to group here since I bought a 4 pack with local friends, but if they lame out on me then I'll have to join some of you TPUers and own face.


----------



## xstayxtruex (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll be around tonight as well I guess.

steam user name : WhatHoldsUsDown


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 1Kurgan - Steam ID: 1Kurgan1
> 
> I don't know how much time I will have to group here since I bought a 4 pack with local friends, but if they lame out on me then I'll have to join some of you TPUers and own face.





xstayxtruex said:


> I'll be around tonight as well I guess.
> 
> steam user name : WhatHoldsUsDown



Both added!!! 

And........Under 2 hours until launch....Hopefully


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

pre-purchased months ago on d2d, pre-loaded on steam (via d2d's serial)

under 2 hours steam says   i didn't hear about it years ago, just the viral from last year i believe.... but waiting patiently since


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> pre-purchased months ago on d2d, pre-loaded on steam (via d2d's serial)
> 
> under 2 hours steam says   i didn't hear about it years ago, just the viral from last year i believe.... but waiting patiently since



Added!!!!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 6, 2011)

Add me!

Steam: vojnar


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Add me!
> 
> Steam: vojnar



Added!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2011)

i dont think ill be getting this game real soon, but i will be sure to play. Itll be so fun to have a room on team speak and destroy zombies with all you and erocker!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 6, 2011)

Add me please

Steam: Seskotosavlaka


Also you guys can edit the config to change video options. Its under \Documents\DeadIsland\out\Settings 

Rename the Video.src to .txt and edit away then change back to .src. 

You can even enable Vsync this way!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Add me please
> 
> Steam: Seskotosavlaka
> 
> ...



can you change the game settings in game??


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 6, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> can you change the game settings in game??



The basics yes other things no. 

However, you can enable other things and exceed others as well. 

For instance by editing the configs you can enable EAX it seems as well as AA, higher res shadows and Vsync. 

Here is my Video Config working and looking great. 


!Resolution(i,i)
!WindowOffset(i,i)
!Monitor(i)            // -1 primary monitor
!BPP(i)
!FSAA(i)               // Full Screen AntiAliasing, 0 - none, higher is better
!TexBPP(i)
!TextureQuality(s)     // VeryLow, Low, High
!Filtering(s)          // Bilinear, Trilinear, Anisotropic, AnisotropicTrilinear
!GammaFloat(f)
!MaxRefresh(i)
!Shadows(s)            // Low, High
!ShadowMapSize(i)
!SpotShadowMapSize(i)
!Lightmaps()
!Fullscreen()
!VSync()               // enable vertical sync
!MaterialQuality(i)    // lower is better
!WaterQuality(i)       // lower is better
!GrassQuality(i)       // lower is better
!FXQuality(i)          // higher is better
!FXFadeLevel(i)        // 0-4 (lower is better)
!EnvQuality(s)         // FullDynamic, RareDynamic, Static
!ShaderPath(i)         // 0 - 1.1, 1 - 1.4, 2 - 2.0, 3 - 3.0, 4 - x360, 5 - 4.0, 6 - ps3
!PostProcess(s)        // Simple, Normal
!DisplayDeviceType(i,f,f,f,f)  //device type (LCD TV etc.): 0 - default
!Curves(s)             // curves texure

Resolution(1920,1080)
Monitor(0)
BPP(24)
FSAA(8)
TexBPP(32)
TextureQuality("High")
Filtering("Anisotropic")
Fullscreen()
Shadows("High")
ShadowMapSize(4096)
SpotShadowMapSize(4096)
Lightmaps()
GammaFloat(1.15)
MaxRefresh(60)
MaterialQuality(2)
FXQuality(3)
FXFadeLevel(0)
WaterQuality(2)
GrassQuality(0)
EnvQuality("FullDynamic")
ShaderPath(3)
VSync()
DisplayDeviceType(0,0.000000,1.000000,1.000000,1.000000)


Enables 8xAA, Vsync, 4096 res Shadows (Might work higher haven't tested) and better FXFAdeLevel (whatever that means). 

Haven't tested much more but this really does a great job.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 6, 2011)

could some of you post screens .....i`m on the fence on this game .need to see Aphex pics on his machine not some promotion tool.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well played a bit, but connecting with others is hard, and get some horrible fps randomly, so decided to wait a week or two for a patch. But I did get some good screens.

I wondered upon a porno shoot, but she didn't seem to interested in our group. (Notice her name, Jenna Jameson spoof)






Damage models in this game are impressive. Another zombie I kicked to the ground and while he was down I was kicking him in the lower back, it said "BREAK", I'm assuming I broke his spine, and it ripped the skin off his lower back, looked impressive.





And the games got some good atmosphere, this hallway is pretty creepy.





Overall the game graphics are pretty good. Not ground breaking, but I liked them.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 6, 2011)

-nologos to skip the annoying startup movies


----------



## MRCL (Sep 6, 2011)

Cool, release pushed forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2011)

Dang it.. Just when I see it being played is when my 550 ti sh1ts on me.. and the 480 is without cooler.. FML..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well like I said the game was acting really funky for me, and by holding down Y you can no clip, fly anywhere you want, then hit Y again and drop there, then if in danger, just hit Y and fly away.



> *Ultra-Oops: Dead Island Dev Build Released?*
> 
> Gosh, here’s a whoopsie. Dead Island is out now on Steam for the Americanish, except the version they’ve received probably isn’t the one Deep Silver were hoping they’d get. It seems the dev build of the game has been put out there, rather than the official version. Complaints about a bad port, mysterious goings on, and no-clipping all seem to come down to the fact that this is the bug-testing, cheat-enabled, not-for-release version of the game. Code that people are digging up seems to reveal that this might even have far too much of the 360 version left in it. Crikey, that’s a big oops. (I should note that the PC review build I’m playing certainly is optimised for PC.) A day one patch is intended to fix an impressive thirty-seven issues. Perhaps one of them will be the release of the internal debug of the game to US customers? We’ve contacted Deep Silver to see what’s really going on. I don’t know what any of this means, but it certainly doesn’t look like something that should be inside the PC version of the game:
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

i just read that 

worked fine until a random crash, though jaggies were horrible.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bwahahahaha Knew it. Bargain bin game.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bwahahahaha Knew it. Bargain bin game.



it is fun though MM, and i was prepared for bugs as it's deep silver.  however, they are ambitious and make engaging games, so i will continue to buy.  i am looking forward to risen 2, as (fyi) these are the original gothic series devs, though the last one they had nothing to do with (thankfully)


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 6, 2011)

"We accidently released the Dev version of the 360 game over Steam!"

Badass!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it is fun though MM, and i was prepared for bugs as it's deep silver.  however, they are ambitious and make engaging games, so i will continue to buy.  i am looking forward to risen 2, as (fyi) these are the original gothic series devs, though the last one they had nothing to do with (thankfully)



The game is pretty good. I really had to force myself to stop playing last night @ 1:30am, and go to bed.


Erocker and I palyed for a while last night too. Players just need to be in the same section of the map, and it also seems that if you picked the same character as one of your friends, you will NOT be able to join them.

I'll be investigating more multiplayer player today. Seems it takes about 30mins for me to get a level, and skillpoints need to be spent wisely!

The NoClip thing is rather funny...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it is fun though MM, and i was prepared for bugs as it's deep silver.  however, they are ambitious and make engaging games, so i will continue to buy.  i am looking forward to risen 2, as (fyi) these are the original gothic series devs, though the last one they had nothing to do with (thankfully)



Yeah, I wish I had bought Risen when it came out, I bought it when it was on sale last and was extremely impressed with it. I was mildly upset that I never heard of it, I been looking for a RPG like that for a while and I never been able to get into Oblivion.



digibucc said:


> i just read that
> 
> worked fine until a random crash, though jaggies were horrible.



The game worked fine for me in single player. But as soon as I shift tabbed to invite it went extremely laggy. So laggy I had to open processes and kill it, then I sat staring at a blank desktop with a Steam chat window open and that was lagging, I would type and hit enter and it would take 30 seconds for me to see it send. 3 friends had the same issue. We all restarted, were having issues getting into the same game, and with lagging (seems shift + tab or alt + tab would cause issues). It finally ran good for me, but then we moved up the hill to the pools and I lagged a lot for a few minutes, that went away as well.

In the end we just decided to give it a week. I really enjoyed what we did play, in a week hopefully they fix the issues, I think it will be a ton of fun, till then back to revisiting Borderlands.




cadaveca said:


> I'll be investigating more multiplayer player today. Seems it takes about 30mins for me to get a level, and skillpoints need to be spent wisely!
> 
> The NoClip thing is rather funny...



I been interested in the Fury tree, have any of you tried that? Seems rather pointless, you get temporarily awesome, but without Fury you would suck. I was assuing since it has less talents in the tree, they are hoping people pick that as their second talent tree.

And I agree with the no clip, I wasn't interested in using it to cheat at the game. But I was checking if I could die from falling out of the sky. Then I was flying up and hiding in palm trees from my friends and they would keep trying to find me.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

i haven't yet tried mp, i was so tired and still spend 1.5 hours in sp.  was bed time 

i still haven't finished risen, but i plan to before 2 comes out.  i did get it on release, but was so busy i didn't get enough play time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2011)

I gotta admit it looks fun. But I cant blow the money of a developers version of the 360 release. Ill wait until shes all patched up......and on sale.

However I do find it funny (or sad) that after millions of dollars of investment and advertising they drop the wrong version. I mean how do you explain that to your boss at the end of the day. I swear some developers treat the PC community as second class beta testers.

If you cant make the deadline with the RIGHT version just delay it. Sure the PC community will bitch.....whats new? But now it will have a stigma which is MUCH worse then a delay. Just look at Frontlines: Fuel of war. Game was AWESOME after a dozen 2 gig patches but was always stuck with that release day stigma.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

It will be a great deal once it's fixed up and on sale. The sole reason I got it, was because if you had 3 others you already got a real nice discount and some free DLC, so couldn't go wrong. MM you will enjoy it once you play it, it's very enjoyable to introduce a zombie to the butt end of your boat ore and watch parts of his face rip off as blood is shooting everywhere. Over the top? Yes. Do I care? No, it's freaking gruesome and I love that. Kicking zombies in the back and watching their skin fall off where you are kicking and seeing muscle and bone, it's pretty gruesome, I feel like Ash.

**UPDATE**
As I was sitting here looking at the thread I had a Steam popup saying Dead Island update has finished downloading, will report back in a few minutes!

**UPDATE 2** 
No info on the patch, seems it was 76.6mb. But good news beyond that.



> *Dead Island PROPER Released Later Today*
> 
> Regarding the strange derpage today, where Deep Silver seem to have somehow released the dev version of Dead Island to US Steam users, we’ve had a statement back. It’s succinct:
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 6, 2011)

Lots my DLC? 

They plan to fix that I assume.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2011)

patch out already.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> patch out already.



what i don't get is was it really a dev copy?  did they just patch the dev copy?  what about a "final release" , will we have to redownload gigs?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what i don't get is was it really a dev copy?  did they just patch the dev copy?  what about a "final release" , will we have to redownload gigs?



They said they will fix it later today, 10 - 11am just seems too quick. And I was thinking exactly what you were, if they released a Dev PC version on PC, I don't think that would be a hard fix. But if it was a Dev 360 copy, I would almost think a full redownload and install would be needed. Only time will tell, I have a feeling somethings going to happen later today, I honestly would like to see a redownload, I don't really trust them patching a version of the game for the wrong platform.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I honestly would like to see a redownload, I don't really trust them patching a version of the game for the wrong platform.



exactly, i don't want gigs, but i want to be confident i have the best working/looking/playing version that i can.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 6, 2011)

A full redownload of the game would be good, seeing as they seriously messed up the release.  It's funny that the dev didn't catch it, but it does look good on my lappy.

I like their claim that it wasn't ported from the Xbox and the PC version was dev'd independently.  This small snafu kinda says "He guys we put a 360 version inside your PC version so we could prove that our port is not a port."


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> "Hey guys we put a 360 version inside your PC version so we could prove that our port is not a port."



You mean, "Yo Dawg, we put a 360 version inside your PC version so you could 360 while you PC."?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 6, 2011)

So its unplayable for me after the 76MB Patch. 

Games starts lagging less than a minute in and still can't play online with others.

Is this just me?


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 6, 2011)

Or that.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 6, 2011)

The boxed version is sitting in my mailbox, but I have to get work done before I attempt to play it.  Hope they have the correct version on the disc!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2011)

ITS A PORT!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> So its unplayable for me after the 76MB Patch.
> 
> Games starts lagging less than a minute in and still can't play online with others.
> 
> Is this just me?



Checking. I'll say before I try though, that I scanned the game files using STEAM's built-in function, and one 76kb file was replaced.

EDIT: seems fine here. There is a bit of lag(more like momentary pauses) I get when I'm far from other players in my game, haven't tried joining someone else yet.

Settings:





Random:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 6, 2011)

After verifying game cache my game is working fine. 

But I did crash after artifacting, probably GPU related though.

Interesting post explaining things. 

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2102313

Off their facebook page is a claim of a patch later today.

"We deeply regret that it was not possible to make the final patched version of Dead Island available to players at launch in North America.

We apologize for any issues you may have experienced while playing the game, the final patched version will be made available on Steam to North American players today."

http://www.facebook.com/deadislandgame

Was the one we already received or a newer one?

EDIT: They changed it from today to ASAP. Perhaps it won't be today.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 6, 2011)

Just got a 751 byte patch.


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> But I did crash after artifacting, probably GPU related though.



This happened to me once with the game. Had to restart my computer to get rid of them. It's definitely on the memory (vid. card) side.



AphexDreamer said:


> Just got a 751 byte patch.



Sure that's just not Steam cloud syncing?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2011)

nope, not STEAM Cloud. happened after sync here. trying again.


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm reinstalling the game. The DLC ripper mod got corrupted and when I went to open some chain link gate, the gate opened but the gate was still there not allowing me to go through it. Deep Silver is doing a pretty lousy job here.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 6, 2011)

Steam ID: amish marauder

I will pick this up today after work.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm reinstalling the game. The DLC ripper mod got corrupted and when I went to open some chain link gate, the gate opened but the gate was still there not allowing me to go through it. Deep Silver is doing a pretty lousy job here.



Even after reinstall I suspect you'll have the same issues with DLC.

That gate issues is because after the patch it takes you to the Prologue. Everyone has had to start a new game and everyone has had the same issues as you.

But if reinstalling the game fixes things for you please report.


----------



## erocker (Sep 7, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> But if reinstalling the game fixes things for you please report.



It made things worse. DLC is broke, I now get horrible static and pop noises during cutscenes and the game lags out. I'll forget about this game for a while.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd like to add that I was with two NPC's. 

A zombie gets inside, ignores both NPC's and goes straight for me. 

I was wondering whether or not the NPC's would do something... They don't.

Then the zombie froze like the other two NPC's and both zombie and human were co-existing in peace, till I axed the bitch.


----------



## parelem (Sep 7, 2011)

joining this party, steam id: heroinbob17


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2011)

Aside from the development defects the game is seriously lacking in common sense.

First off I'm aloud to drink Energy drinks (Which would dehydrate me faster) to increase health but not water?
Second, I can break in some doors but not others? True RPG would let me roam every hut. 
Third, the zombies spawns are predictable. Kill a zombie in one location he will be there again. Find and kill a sitting zombie at one place, expect him to be there on you way back... 

Plus the dialouge, is really bland and lame IMO. Don't much like the voice acting either. 

These things really take away from a potentially great game... its sad they took such a great concept and failed.. 

I think if they had all the Fallout 3 RPG elements this game would have been amazing...

I'm hoping some patches will change my mind about this game. Don't get me wrong, you'll still find me playing it despite these self perceived flaws.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 7, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Steam ID: amish marauder
> 
> I will pick this up today after work.





parelem said:


> joining this party, steam id: heroinbob17



Added both!!!


Man it sucks that this game was not ever really ready for release and is so buggy! I had to delete one of my monitors in order to even play. As Erocker stated, I think I am going to put this game on the back burner for the time being. I just fired up Steam, and of course it quickly patched the game as it has everyone else, however I don't think it fixed the issues with the game.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2011)

Here’s the latest from us on Dead Island PC for North American users. We are deeply sorry for the inconvenience caused to fans who wanted to spend their day crushing some zombie skulls. Thank you very much for your continued patience and support and we are completely committed to ensuring that you have an excellent time with our game.

· First, the correct version of the title is now available on Steam and fans are able to download it now.

· Second, the day 1 patch notes in their entirety are below. Please note that this update may cause incompatibilities between the incorrect version of Dead Island that was released and the fixed version and cause a wipe on some saved data. However, we have a solution to help regain some quest progress: When the game opens, select New Game -> Select the same character as you were using before, and then there will be an option for "Chapter Select" which will allow the player to jump to the last chapter they were playing in.

· Third, Deep Silver plans to announce a “make up” to North American fans who were affected by the day 1 PC issues, stay tuned in coming days for those details as internal discussions are ongoing on our end.

· Fourth, the Bloodbath DLC is still on schedule as planned – fans who preordered the title will still receive the Bloodbath DLC when it launches (date will be announced shortly!) as stated previously.

· Fifth, we are aware of The Ripper activation bug which will not load as a result of the version update and this will be fixed in the next game patch, coming soon.


Complete list of improvements:

Multiplayer and Matchmaking improvements
• Maps are now correctly synchronized when player joins during map loading
• Games now filter correctly in lobby
• After joining a coop game enemies now spawn correctly

User guidance improved. (Quest guidance, UI, shop)

Additional interface polishing
• Map tracking now works correctly after loading checkpoints
• Health and stamina bars of enemies now display correctly in coop.
• Locations of invisible NPCs are no longer shown
• More than one player can now use the same ladder simultaneously
• Focus on items in shops is not changing after operation (sell, buy)
• Additional Interface polishing
• Fixed displaying gather rings near some door

Player death behavior improved
• Respawn position now saved when playing in cooperative mode
• If player dies whilst inside vehicle, menu will now be hidden

Save game mechanics extended
• Added distinction between quest checkpoints and other saves

Minor animation fixes
• AI animation now displays correctly after fast travel or travel through portals

AI improvements
• Improved enemy awareness (zombies)
• Enemies reaction to fire adapted
• Enemies are now able to successfully reach player on some arenas
• Shooting enemies no longer spawn infinitely

Balancing changes in difficulty, majorly for second playthrough
• Item level will be calculated correctly when playing in second playthrough
• Kick interrupting reload now adapted, after clip wis inserted reload is treated as successful
• Health regeneration is now disabled during grab.
• More HP for all escorted NPCs
• Removed all instances of Butcher during escorts
• Purna can gain bonus rage from both “Grim Inspiration” and “Inspiring Kick”
• Only "Walker" type enemies increase the extra XP of the "Combo" skill from Xian’s Survival skill tree

Pause Option added
• Added information about players requesting pause (Coop)

Looting rules improved
• Thrown items now cannot be picked up by another player for 5 minutes.
• Items from just-opened containers cannot be picked up by another player for 5 seconds.

Minor graphical glitches fixed.
• Rectified occasional graphical glitch with NPC's hands bend
• Animations now display correctly when trading
• Stomper animation now displays correctly when same target is hit by another player

Sound bugs fixed
• Volume of pickup's engine has been increased

Quest bugs removed
• All side quests in Laboratory can now be successfully completed
• Potential walkthrough blocker removed when quest "Knockin' on Heaven’s Door" is completed before talking to Dominik during "On the air" quest 

http://deadisland.deepsilver.com/blog.php


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 7, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:
			
		

> First, the correct version of the title is now available on Steam and fans are able to download it now.



Now I have to wonder if a person has to delete the current game on your system and re-download the game?


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 7, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Now I have to wonder if a person has to delete the current game on your system and re-download the game?



I am almost certain that is yes.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Now I have to wonder if a person has to delete the current game on your system and re-download the game?



That's the very same question everyone is asking.

Some are certain it was the 76MB patch they are talking about, others say to reinstall.

However, a few have reinstalled and claimed no change at all.

I'm just verifying game cache and not getting anything.

Another claimed he downloaded 100MB of data, but IDK?


----------



## erocker (Sep 7, 2011)

After the 76mb patch there was just recently a 125mb patch.. it's a little bit better, but not by much.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> After the 76mb patch there was just recently a 125mb patch.. it's a little bit better, but not by much.



What version does your game say?

I'm not sure I got that one, steam doesn't report any new download for Dead ISland. Perhaps I should reinstall the game like you did?


----------



## erocker (Sep 7, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> What version does your game say?
> 
> I'm not sure I got that one, steam doesn't report any new download for Dead ISland. Perhaps I should reinstall the game like you did?



I'm reinstalling again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> First off I'm aloud to drink Energy drinks (Which would dehydrate me faster) to increase health but not water?
> Second, I can break in some doors but not others? True RPG would let me roam every hut.



I wouldn't call this game the most realistic, seems just like a borderline silly hack and slash game, and they have Energy Drinks restore Health because it amps you up for fighting more Zombies. And the door thing shouldn't surprise you in anyway, you mention Fallout, but you forget, in any of the Bethesda games you can't just go into any house, infact most of them you can't enter. Open world is nice, but being vast puts limits on entering everything.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

What a pain. The patch nerf'd my game. Then, there was some other file... did nothing. I redownlaoded the game...

Then, while I was playing, i died, and it was still laggy. It spawned me at the arena instead of the lifehouse. Since then, it's been working fine. I'm playing LAN cooop though, not internet coop.


Anyway, fire is nice!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 7, 2011)

I want this game so bad, but I'm too broke to buy it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm reinstalling again.



Please let me know what version yours says.

I'm on 1.0.0


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine is 1.0.0.  Looking forward to playing with some of you guys when we are in the same area...  not exactly sure how the matchmaking works.  

Game is fun though, wish I could enable analog for my mouse.  I don't seem to have the control I would like.

EDIT:  Also, 5 hours in, have seen no firearms.  Anyone spot one?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

Eyefinity works, kinda. Menus are useless, but plain ol' hack and slash works just fine.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Eyefinity works, kinda. Menus are useless, but plain ol' hack and slash works just fine.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540652982192869004/4BB472C4B88F3C88D8EA20ABC4EFCC48A17ED0D0/



How do you enable multi-monitor?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2011)

Enable Eyefinity in CCC, change res to 5670x1080? 

Seems to just squish the FOV into the right aspect, and that's it, so don't waste your time right now, would be my recommendation.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL I don't have eyefinity. I am using Nvidia with dual monitors. I am not sure that anything supports that LOL


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Mine is 1.0.0.  Looking forward to playing with some of you guys when we are in the same area...  not exactly sure how the matchmaking works.
> 
> Game is fun though, wish I could enable analog for my mouse.  I don't seem to have the control I would like.
> 
> EDIT:  Also, 5 hours in, have seen no firearms.  Anyone spot one?



4 Hours in and I got a Revolver, haven't used it. I got it by doing a side quest ( can't remember which one sorry). 

Currently you can't play online, its down for everyone atm... Also when its up you can invite people so you don't have to wait for them to be in your area, you can play with your friends at any time (assuming they are in the same chapter as you). 

Also whats Analog for mouse mean?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 7, 2011)

Apparently people using a 360 controller can control where the weapons hit more easily.  Fuck that.  

I actually just found guns.  At Act II is when they start appearing.  When they appear, they REALLY appear.  The first one I saw was accompanied by 8 other people with guns.

Funny enough, once you get them you still use melee, I guess that is why they delay you from getting them.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Apparently people using a 360 controller can control where the weapons hit more easily.  Fuck that.
> 
> I actually just found guns.  At Act II is when they start appearing.  When they appear, they REALLY appear.  The first one I saw was accompanied by 8 other people with guns.
> 
> Funny enough, once you get them you still use melee, I guess that is why they delay you from getting them.



Giantbomb explains it 6 minutes in

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-dead-island/17-4837/


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 7, 2011)

Despite some problems/bugs, i'm actually really REALLY enjoying the game. I think it was worth the $$$$ and time. 

This game is so awesome ^^ and I know it's only going to get better.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2011)

Tweaking the game, you can refer to this. 

http://www.tweakguides.com/COJ_8.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Got some more playtime in, played with 1 friend and it was fun, but then we played as a group of 4 and the game was much harder, but a lot more fun. Most of us had been getting issues when using the Internet to connect, anytime we did it would kill our FPS, so we just been using hamachi and playing on the LAN setting and it's worked great. The level design here is pretty impressive, the graphics are pretty good, but the island itself is stunning. My only real complaint now, is the vehicles are wrong hand drive, feels so weird being on the right side. 

Got some great screens testing the off road capabilities of the trucks, surprisingly they will go through a lot.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope DVD version will be addable to steam.Anyway if this is the case add me to members with my steam name in my profile signature


----------



## digibucc (Sep 8, 2011)

it's a steamworks game so it definitely does add to steam.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 8, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I hope DVD version will be addable to steam.Anyway if this is the case add me to members with my steam name in my profile signature



Steam is required to Dead Island, regardless if you bought it through Steam or a retailer.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 8, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I hope DVD version will be addable to steam.Anyway if this is the case add me to members with my steam name in my profile signature



Added!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 8, 2011)

This game intrests me a lot but there's just too many RPG elements in it for me to really like it. I'll probably pick it up on Steam for $15-20 during the Thanksgiving or Christmas sales.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 8, 2011)

the rpg elements aren't all that much.  a skill tree with basic percentage based modifiers.  you can leave it alone the whole game if you want.

the weapon wearing system i think would be the biggest hindrance, you have to repair and find new/better weapons.

still, it's nothing like a fallout or oblivion in terms of rpg. i would say it's really alot like dead rising, just with individual zombies posing more of a threat versus hordes of weaker zombies.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 8, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I hope DVD version will be addable to steam.Anyway if this is the case add me to members with my steam name in my profile signature



It is 100%, I have the DVD version.  Bad news is I did not get the arena DLC.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> This game intrests me a lot but there's just too many RPG elements in it for me to really like it. I'll probably pick it up on Steam for $15-20 during the Thanksgiving or Christmas sales.



I can think of 2 other highly rated Zombie shooters that aren't really RPG based, there isn't a need for another. On the other hand I can't think of another Open World Zombie/FPS/RPG.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 8, 2011)

caved and bought this. steam: Sun_in_the_shadows


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Does TPU want to play online via Hamachi? 

I really want to play online. I've got a Hamachi up called 

TPU Dead Island 

PM me for pass. 

LET DOE THIS COME ON! 

Level 14 btw. 

If yall want to start a new one together I'd be down for that too.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> caved and bought this. steam: Sun_in_the_shadows



Added!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought the game was going to be better than this


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 8, 2011)

Add me to the clubhouse 
STEAM ID is the same.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Well not sure if anyone else here has made it yet, but I finally got a Ripper built, and it lives up to the name. (notice how every single zombie there is missing at least one limb, if not more)






Also took this, somehow with a weak little hammer, when I hit this Thug, it blew both his legs off (you can see them swept against the barrel in the top right), bloew off his right arm below the elbow, and blew open his left side of his rib cage. All in one swing, it was pretty impressive.







HookeyStreet said:


> I thought the game was going to be better than this



I'm loving the game, I expected it to be worse.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 8, 2011)

Loving this game to bits, but I guess it depends as I am playing with my IRL friends and enjoying it much much more than SP or online randoms.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well not sure if anyone else here has made it yet, but I finally got a Ripper built, and it lives up to the name. (notice how every single zombie there is missing at least one limb, if not more)
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/578933579044300444/EE9D7EB47C50F2FA214CA8A53044AA9EF01EDC61/
> 
> Also took this, somehow with a weak little hammer, when I hit this Thug, it blew both his legs off (you can see them swept against the barrel in the top right), bloew off his right arm below the elbow, and blew open his left side of his rib cage. All in one swing, it was pretty impressive.
> ...



Ye I got it ^^ Posted pics of the ripper in the MASSIVE 56k pic thread. Game is awesome.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

SP < MP < MP With Friends

Games great but the above does improve on it.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 8, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Add me to the clubhouse
> STEAM ID is the same.



Added!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 8, 2011)

yeah the more i play the more i enjoy it.  it did seem to be a bit buggy and static at first, but it makes up for it with ambition and well-structured free-roam.

this and deus ex remind me how much i enjoy imperfect ambition, it just has so much more to offer than highly polished clones of the same game each year.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2011)

I caved. Couldn't afford it but gotta smash zombies. Looking forward to when they get the damn co-op workin.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2011)

Whaada you mean, pinky? It works just fine, just stick your foot in it, and let's see it get cut off.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well not sure if anyone else here has made it yet, but I finally got a Ripper built, and it lives up to the name. (notice how every single zombie there is missing at least one limb, if not more)
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/578933579044300444/EE9D7EB47C50F2FA214CA8A53044AA9EF01EDC61/
> 
> Also took this, somehow with a weak little hammer, when I hit this Thug, it blew both his legs off (you can see them swept against the barrel in the top right), bloew off his right arm below the elbow, and blew open his left side of his rib cage. All in one swing, it was pretty impressive.
> ...


 your second pic ,Is that from the gas station mission could be  bug with that one mission


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 8, 2011)

furi0nst0rmrage

0s are zeroes.  Many of you might already have me on there, I am in both official TPU clubhouses (lol)

Very much enjoying this game, I actually enjoy it better than I did fallout 3.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 8, 2011)

I got to the Church area and i'm absolutely loving it. Keeps getting better and better. 

And what I love, it's not just fighting/killing zombies, also fighting humans in the game. 

Btw lvl 20 now. ^^


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> your second pic ,Is that from the gas station mission could be  bug with that one mission



Yeah its from there, dont think it's a mission bug since them ission completed fine, also this thug was in the building, not on the roof. Then I went outside, tried filling gas, 1 zombie attacked me, I hit him in the head and blew his skull out (1 hit with a crappy hammer even in the head is lucky), then I got hit in the back, so I turned around and hit this zombie right in the sternum and he started falling backwards, then both off his legs blew right off as he was falling. Was an epic hammer 



3870x2 said:


> furi0nst0rmrage



Why not Malfurion?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 9, 2011)

i found i strong sugar cane knife, cuts thug arms off in one chop! (lvl 16 weapon/thug)
put in quite a few hours last night, away for the weekend so no more till i get back ;(

using the 360 controller with analog control on pc, way fun.  took a bit to get used to but now i
prefer it as it's much more fun to aim at a specific limb   wow, that sounds evil ....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i found i strong sugar cane knife, cuts thug arms off in one chop! (lvl 16 weapon/thug)
> put in quite a few hours last night, away for the weekend so no more till i get back ;(
> 
> using the 360 controller with analog control on pc, way fun.  took a bit to get used to but now i
> prefer it as it's much more fun to aim at a specific limb   wow, that sounds evil ....



Wow.. if a PC gamer from TPU says its more fun. It must be. 

I have a 360 controller lying around, I'll be giving it a try. Thing is they were more the capable of allowing us to use Analog with the mouse, they just chose to make it exclusive to the controller. Penumbra and Amnesia did a great job with Analog controls with the mouse.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2011)

I dont have any issues picking a limb or a headshot/throat slash with a mouse. 

Also I found a green sickle that when upgraded was killing zombies in one slash at level 8


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont have any issues picking a limb or a headshot/throat slash with a mouse.



Try using a huge ass hammer. When I swing the thing I feel like I'm spinning in a complete circle. Back to back swings I almost always miss my target on the 2nd swing, it's stupid. Any other weapon mouse has been fine, but I can't use that damn hammer anymore.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 9, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont have any issues picking a limb or a headshot/throat slash with a mouse.
> 
> Also I found a green sickle that when upgraded was killing zombies in one slash at level 8



nice  and i had no trouble with mouse aim either, but the analog system on the 360 is still different.  you hold LT to ready the weapon and use the right analog stick to aim.  it's pretty fun once you get used to it.

my main reason for trying the 360 controller was laziness. i wanted to play the game while relaxing a bit 

the aim is different too.  with a mouse, you turn your view to aim and click to strike, with the controller on analog you are aiming while striking, it is more challenging.  like fight night 3's system if you've ever played.



AphexDreamer said:


> Thing is they were more the capable of allowing us to use Analog with the mouse, they just chose to make it exclusive to the controller. Penumbra and Amnesia did a great job with Analog controls with the mouse.



100% agreed, though as i said - that wasn't the whole reason for using the controller in my case.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2011)

tried 3 different hammers. I knock heads right off with it...sort of like Gallagher with fruit!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 9, 2011)

This game, is honestly one of the best games co-op games I have ever played, especially with friends! A DEFINITE BUY ESPECIALLY FOR THE CO-OP IT IS JUST SAHHH JIZZZZZMIIIICCCCCC


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2011)

Dead Island FOV & Graphics Tweak Tutorial for PC 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXXacDmEYFc


----------



## Frizz (Sep 9, 2011)

up to the church me and my friend clocked 6 hours on it today did all the sidequests got a few left, hands down very impressed with this game as even Left 4 Dead got stale for us after an hour or two.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2011)

The ripper mod thing works quite well.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 10, 2011)

I picked up a hard copy of the game today at a local shop.  The game on Steam is listed for $49.99 US but I picked it up for about $30....

HossHuge Steam ID: HossHuge


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 10, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I picked up a hard copy of the game today at a local shop.  The game on Steam is listed for $49.99 US but I picked it up for about $30....
> 
> HossHuge Steam ID: HossHuge



Added!


----------



## MRCL (Sep 11, 2011)

Just beat the whole campaign with a friend on coop. Took us 14 hours, but it sorta was over too fast. I mean the end "boss" we defeated with two blows lol.

Did we read that right than when you were to press continue now in the menu, you play the campaign again, but with your reached level and weapons untouched?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm on my third playthrough, level 48, trying to hit all the sidequests.  if I ever join any game but with other people my level, it is so funny, cause all my weapons one hit kill everything.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 11, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Just beat the whole campaign with a friend on coop. Took us 14 hours, but it sorta was over too fast. I mean the end "boss" we defeated with two blows lol.
> 
> Did we read that right than when you were to press continue now in the menu, you play the campaign again, but with your reached level and weapons untouched?





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm on my third playthrough, level 48, trying to hit all the sidequests.  if I ever join any game but with other people my level, it is so funny, cause all my weapons one hit kill everything.



Jesus, you guys are nuts Already played the game through LOL. And Caboose: level 48


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2011)

played the pirated for about 10 minutes on a friends machine and decided to buy the game.

steams verifying now, seems awesomesauce.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 11, 2011)

Add me guys please

Steam User ID: evasquez  

I'd like to play with you people in the west if possible


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ye I finished the game today. I couldn't be more happy with this game. Absolutely pwn, especially coop.

Can't wait for survival arena to be unlocked.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 11, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Ye I finished the game today. I couldn't be more happy with this game. Absolutely pwn, especially coop.
> 
> Can't wait for survival arena to be unlocked.



Yup same here. I started a new game keeping my stuff and level and its fun to just go around and own zombies now when you join people who just started playing. Can be unfair, but still cool.

Also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuncCqEfas0

ALSO ALSO 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-o-cutezKE


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 11, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Please let me know what version yours says.
> 
> I'm on 1.0.0



My ver is 1.2



cadaveca said:


> Eyefinity works, kinda. Menus are useless, but plain ol' hack and slash works just fine.



Found a fix.

http://widescreengamingforum.com/fo...-tutorials/17038/dead-island-hud-and-menu-fix

It should be easier to coop (a friends list would be better) but its fun.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow that looks sick with eyefinity.


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 11, 2011)

Is it just me or are firearms (pistols) too common and underpowered in Act II? I mean comon, four headshots to kill a single infected? Hell, anymore than ONE headshot?! :s

And I wish you could unload weapons, sucks accidentally wasting up to 15 rounds due to shitty auto-reload.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> played the pirated for about 10 minutes on a friends machine and decided to buy the game.
> 
> steams verifying now, seems awesomesauce.



Yep I tried the "demo" too  Amazed at how smooth it plays on my little HD 5770 maxed and with Aphex's tweaks. A definite purchase for me


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2011)

could you link to those tweaks? not seeing them


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> could you link to those tweaks? not seeing them



Tweaker's Guide is in post 98


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> could you link to those tweaks? not seeing them



Incase you want FOV fix as well and are a bit lost (the instructions out there aren't the best) here it is. Plus this guy goes over the rest of the tweaks as well.










Though none of these tweaks should help gain performance.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone new would also want the microstutter fix for the choppy looking 60FPS, you guys might not notice it but it is happening for everyone who is playing with a keyboard and mouse it is much less visible without VSYNC on. 

Anyhow to get rid of it follow this link: http://www.dsogaming.com/news/dead-island-microstuttering-can-be-caused-by-keyboard-temporary-fix/

I am playing with a gamepad and the game runs 60FPS smooth as butter.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2011)

i hate video guides. unless its out there in text, its pointless to me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i hate video guides. unless its out there in text, its pointless to me.



I agree for the most part, but I didn't understand where data0.pak was, so finding that video showed me. I basically just skipped through all of the talking just to find that part. So I mention it incase others can't find it as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 11, 2011)

random said:


> Add me guys please
> 
> Steam User ID: evasquez
> 
> I'd like to play with you people in the west if possible



 Added!


Also note that I updated the original post with the awesome links from the members! Great links here everyone.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Incase you want FOV fix as well and are a bit lost (the instructions out there aren't the best) here it is. Plus this guy goes over the rest of the tweaks as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome these worked wonderfully, bigger FOV is awesome and the shadows etc. really made a difference.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 11, 2011)

random said:


> Awesome these worked wonderfully, bigger FOV is awesome and the shadows etc. really made a difference.



Yeah, I was getting sick playing at console FOV, also helps with massive weapons, your screen doesn't move so much.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I was getting sick playing at console FOV, also helps with massive weapons, your screen doesn't move so much.



Yeah it did in a way make my Sam B easier to play in analog mode (manual swinging with gpad) although 82.5 sort of starts to have the whole fish-eye effect thing from too much FOV so I have mine set at 72.5 which I am pretty content with now. 

I've played through Act 1 three times with three different characters with all side-quests I am finding it hard to get bored of this game so far . I suggest anyone who has access to a xbox360 pad to give it a try as it's actually just as good as the keyboard and mouse but you have the option to use analog fighting which allows you to manually time your swings and in any angle you wish which imo is much more fun to break or cut limbs with.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 11, 2011)

Easier way to tweak. 

http://www.theplaywrite.com/tools-a...nd-apply-tweaks-without-having-to-edit-files/


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 11, 2011)

random said:


> I suggest anyone who has access to a xbox360 pad to give it a try as it's actually just as good as the keyboard and mouse but you have the option to use analog fighting which allows you to manually time your swings and in any angle you wish which imo is much more fun to break or cut limbs with.



I'm stuck gaming on a controller, and it works really well for me.


And like you, I doubt I'll stop playing any time soon. I will go through with each character from start to finish, for sure.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 11, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Easier way to tweak.
> 
> http://www.theplaywrite.com/tools-a...nd-apply-tweaks-without-having-to-edit-files/



I seems like there's a new tweak every day.  The only tweak I haven't used is for the fov cause with eyefinity you can see lots..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 11, 2011)

I wonder if people will try and make mods for DI, not really any other open world Zombie games, it does have potential.



AphexDreamer said:


> Easier way to tweak.
> 
> http://www.theplaywrite.com/tools-a...nd-apply-tweaks-without-having-to-edit-files/



Thats a nice one, they need to add shader options and all of the other tweaks to it. But nice thing is, that has some tweaks I haven't seen yet like over cast skies, weapon blur, dust clouds, and a few others.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 11, 2011)

Add me to the club! I'm hooked on this game so far! It's a riot to say the least....I didn't know what to expect, and really had ignored it until a couple days ago...then I just couldn't resist and now I'm hooked on this game!


----------



## purecain (Sep 11, 2011)

games ace.... we are definatly being spoilt...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 11, 2011)

Its a funny story i got my game only today, but it was actually at my address on firday its just I was on work and they didnt put card in doors that they gave my game with t-shirt to neibors, and they just gave it today to me.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 13, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Its a funny story i got my game only today, but it was actually at my address on firday its just I was on work and they didnt put card in doors that they gave my game with t-shirt to neibors, and they just gave it today to me.



Damn man that really sucks! Ya could have been playing the game throughout the weekend if you had known


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 14, 2011)

It's all too easy to sink a good amount of time into this game without noticing.  When you are done playing, you might want to ask the nearest person, "What day is this? Month? Year?".


----------



## AsRock (Sep 14, 2011)

Only had a quick skim thought he posts but did not see anyone complaining or a fix for always on mic.

But if there is some one here who wants to play using vent, mumble or TS3 what you do is run your game and start it then minimize your game and now disable your mic and enable it again which will kill off in game voice.


----------



## MRCL (Sep 14, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Only had a quick skim thought he posts but did not see anyone complaining or a fix for always on mic.
> 
> But if there is some one here who wants to play using vent, mumble or TS3 what you do is run your game and start it then minimize your game and now disable your mic and enable it again which will kill off in game voice.



Friend and me got it working without echoing (we used skype) by setting a non-input device as the mic in the control panel, and setting skype to the working mic. 

But it seemed to be a one shot fluke, since when we logged back in the next day it echoed again. Eventually you get used to it and soon don't notice it anymore.
Although its very annoying at the beginning.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 15, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Only had a quick skim thought he posts but did not see anyone complaining or a fix for always on mic.
> 
> But if there is some one here who wants to play using vent, mumble or TS3 what you do is run your game and start it then minimize your game and now disable your mic and enable it again which will kill off in game voice.



AsRock, good information here man!!! I am going to copy the mic settings and include it in the original post under the "Tweaks and Fixes" if you don't mind


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2011)

if you want to disable the in game voice, its tied into steam. set steams voice to push to talk and its all good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if you want to disable the in game voice, its tied into steam. set steams voice to push to talk and its all good.



I tried that and it didn't work, but I didn't restart Steam either as I was already playing, so maybe thats why. This was also about a week ago, so maybe it's changed and works when you do that now.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I tried that and it didn't work, but I didn't restart Steam either as I was already playing, so maybe thats why. This was also about a week ago, so maybe it's changed and works when you do that now.



you have to restart the game, but not steam.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2011)

got me some dead island. ill be on tomorrow or swturday for sure


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 16, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> got me some dead island. ill be on tomorrow or swturday for sure



Awesome CS!!! You'll have a blast man. shoot me friend request on steam when  you get a chance. Maybe we can get a couple of others to jump in and do some kick ass co-op


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 16, 2011)

Just want to give a shout out to stinger608.  I think your doing a great job as Clubhouse leader.  I can feel your enthusiasm for this game and I think it makes others enjoy it as well.

Thanks....


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2011)

Has any one had a problem with the Reaper Mod DLC i had it to start with but now its just gone, and its no longer in my library under DLC for the game in steam?


----------



## Frizz (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

I found a way to play analog fighting on mouse and keyboard which imo is the way it should be played . This is from the Steam forums "Lets mod Dead Island"! Although I've made the process easy and uploaded the files so all you need to do is copy and paste.

Anyhow here are the instructions:

1. Locate C:\Users\Username\MyDocuments\DeadIsland\Out\Data (If you don't have a data folder simply create one.)
2. Download this file I've uploaded and paste it into the directory from Step 1. 
3. Make the file read only not sure if necessary but do it anyway won't hurt.
4. Start the game and then set your controls to XBOX 360 > Fighting Type: Analog

Warning: You will need to delete the input files if you wish to use your gamepad again.

You should be able to experience analog fighting with this, hold left click to prepare your weapon and then move your mouse to your desired axis of swinging. Hope this makes the game a little better for you guys.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Just want to give a shout out to stinger608.  I think your doing a great job as Clubhouse leader.  I can feel your enthusiasm for this game and I think it makes others enjoy it as well.
> 
> Thanks....



Thank you very much Hoss for the very kind words!!!!!!!

And original post updated with latest tweak from Random on the Analog mouse and keyboard tweak.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2011)

Hahaha.. Steam is saying...








So, there is a issue with their network.. Now... I can't play dead island.. lol


----------



## AsRock (Sep 21, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Hahaha.. Steam is saying...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110920/Steam joke.jpg
> 
> ...



Maybe reinstall steam ?.

Screeny of contradiction


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is a mod or not, but I need it, think I would be entertained for hours.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not sure if this is a mod or not, but I need it, think I would be entertained for hours.



HAHA that is awesome, he definitely tweaked the gravity settings and probably tweaked the force and speed of his punches, I want it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Reminds me of The One with Jet Li, of course the sound reminds me of Bruce Lee. Either way it's hilarious.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 23, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Friend and me got it working without echoing (we used skype) by setting a non-input device as the mic in the control panel, and setting skype to the working mic.
> 
> But it seemed to be a one shot fluke, since when we logged back in the next day it echoed again. Eventually you get used to it and soon don't notice it anymore.
> Although its very annoying at the beginning.



Yeah a friend did some thing like that and he said it worked for him so i did the same and all i got was a load of feedback.  When he tried it again it failed for hi as well ( weird ).



stinger608 said:


> AsRock, good information here man!!! I am going to copy the mic settings and include it in the original post under the "Tweaks and Fixes" if you don't mind


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Maybe reinstall steam ?.
> 
> Screeny of contradiction



Steam  server was down. So "cloud" was working.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not sure if this is a mod or not, but I need it, think I would be entertained for hours.



That mods been around for a few weeks ok to watch but would wreck the game play.
u can get it here
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=25051871&postcount=948


Would there be any reason why i don't have the Reaper mod any more ?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> That mods been around for a few weeks ok to watch but would wreck the game play.
> u can get it here
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=25051871&postcount=948
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm not interested it actually playing the game story mode with it, I just want to run around and punch zombies out.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Reminds me of The One with Jet Li, of course the sound reminds me of Bruce Lee. Either way it's hilarious.



It's based on Fist Of The Northstar.  Hence the FOTNS sound effects


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 24, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> It's based on Fist Of The Northstar.  Hence the FOTNS sound effects



I dislike Anime with a passion  So that is something I would have never know


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am with ya on that one Kurgan


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 24, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> It's based on Fist Of The Northstar.  Hence the FOTNS sound effects





1Kurgan1 said:


> I dislike Anime with a passion  So that is something I would have never know





stinger608 said:


> I am with ya on that one Kurgan



it's also a game....


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 24, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> it's also a game....
> 
> 
> http://unbored.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Fist-Of-The-North-Star-Kens-Rage.jpg



Tekken rip off


----------



## AsRock (Sep 24, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Steam  server was down. So "cloud" was working.



Good to hear you got it sorted .. But still it should not of stopped you from playing a game.  Maybe if you had put it in offline mode you would of been able play it as seen as you had it installed ?.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I dislike Anime with a passion  So that is something I would have never know



same here too. It's like going backwards in time watching the crap.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 24, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Good to hear you got it sorted .. But still it should not of stopped you from playing a game.  Maybe if you had put it in offline mode you would of been able play it as seen as you had it installed ?.



It stated, that it couldn't connect to "cloud" so it couldn't use the "desired" settings for the game.. Asked me if I wanted to "continue" and I did. To which it then showed what I posted... It was strange but even a few people on Steam's Forums had that issue.. I thought at first it was due to myself buying the game off a website and useing the key to "download" it..


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll definitely be getting this game late October / early November. Not getting it now because I want to play it on my desktop.

Is it true that it's open sandbox, and more similar to Fallout 3 than to Left 4 Dead?


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 24, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I'll definitely be getting this game late October / early November. Not getting it now because I want to play it on my desktop.
> 
> Is it true that it's open sandbox, and more similar to Fallout 3 than to Left 4 Dead?



yes, it is actually closest to borderlands. that sort of quest system (and weapon system too)


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone found any money in the cash registers? Only in the "hotel" so far, via Pking Lot mission.. But, so far nothing for me yet..


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Has anyone found any money in the cash registers? Only in the "hotel" so far, via Pking Lot mission.. But, so far nothing for me yet..



Yep, make sure to check every one, one of the bestter sources for cash. But, once you've got the cash from there, very rarely does it reappear.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> it's also a game....



I dislike the art style of anime as well, so most of the games. I'm a graphic designer, I like things to feel natural, font choices are usually horrible and don't fit the game titles, sounds and emotion of the characters is far too extreme, size of weapons samething, and it's the smallest people wielding the largest things. I dislike anime basically from A to Z you could say 



Black Panther said:


> Is it true that it's open sandbox, and more similar to Fallout 3 than to Left 4 Dead?



Like said, it's a bit closer to Borderlands. It's decently open, but it leads you in a pretty good path. Though if you chose to do side quests, you can roam around pretty well. And there is a modding community growing for it as well.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 25, 2011)

just to let you guys know Dead Island (PC) is $39.99 at Best Buy until Oct 1st.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2011)

finally finished my first run through, steam says 30 hours of gameplay.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Has anyone found any money in the cash registers? Only in the "hotel" so far, via Pking Lot mission.. But, so far nothing for me yet..



All the time. 

Anyway I beat the game in 19 hours. Co-Op is the only way to play this game IMO. I don't think this game has anything more to offer me noe. I just unlocked the achevement of seeing the entire island. And no nobody is playing anymore. What do I do!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All the time.
> 
> Anyway I beat the game in 19 hours. Co-Op is the only way to play this game IMO. I don't think this game has anything more to offer me noe. I just unlocked the achevement of seeing the entire island. And no nobody is playing anymore. What do I do!



I have yet to see money.. 


Well, Depending on what happens tomorrow, If it's not to bad, I can say hit me up Tuesday Night and I'll go with ya.. I'm having to much fun killing thugs by myself.. lol

If it's bad tomorrow, Then, I probably won't be on much for a few months.. lol.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 29, 2011)

Has anyone played this game lately?  Steam says the game is currently unavailable.  Have haven’t been able to play for a few days!!  


I'm fucking pissed....


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 29, 2011)

I havent played it since release, need to start play it.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 29, 2011)

Now it runs on rig 1 but not rig 2......


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Now it runs on rig 1 but not rig 2......



steam issue, my guess. try the old generics, deleting that blob wahtever file, rebooting machine, sacrificing virgins, banning the mailman, etc.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 29, 2011)

if you guys want more Dead Island it will probably have to wait. Techland is working on a new ATV game called Project Haste scheduled for 2012


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> steam issue, my guess. try the old generics, deleting that blob wahtever file, rebooting machine, *sacrificing the mailman,* etc.



Corrected.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Corrected.



people wonder why he gets so many infractions. steam issues, thats why.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

Techland trademarks "Dead World" 

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/11/03/techland-trademarks-dead-world-declines-to-comment-on-dead-is/


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

BloodBath Arena DLC should be out right this second.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 2, 2012)

This game runs like pure ass on my system with Crossfired 4870X2's does anyone know a quick fix to get it running well? My FPS is fine until i hit the first zombie then it drops down to 35FPS and stays there no matter what settings i use =/


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2012)

Melvis said:


> This game runs like pure ass on my system with Crossfired 4870X2's does anyone know a quick fix to get it running well? My FPS is fine until i hit the first zombie then it drops down to 35FPS and stays there no matter what settings i use =/



i'd say it has to be driver issues, try messing around with Vsync or less GPU's?


----------



## Melvis (Jan 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i'd say it has to be driver issues, try messing around with Vsync or less GPU's?



Yea i think it must be ive googled the problem and it seems very common, SLi works perfect but argh. Vsync in this game does work period, its useless and i cant turn off Crossfire, no CCC installed as it clashes with MSI afterburner, oh the joys.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Yea i think it must be ive googled the problem and it seems very common, SLi works perfect but argh. Vsync in this game does work period, its useless and i cant turn off Crossfire, no CCC installed as it clashes with MSI afterburner, of the joys.



no CCC is your problem them. seriously. any and all driver fixes ESPECIALLY for crossfire are part of the CCC.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> no CCC is your problem them. seriously. any and all driver fixes ESPECIALLY for crossfire are part of the CCC.



Realy? oh ffs, i didnt think it would  I thought maybe the CAP profiles would work around that?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Realy? oh ffs, i didnt think it would  I thought maybe the CAP profiles would work around that?



no, the CAP profiles are essentially patches to catalyst AI in the CCC. you probably arent even getting crossfire >.>


----------



## Melvis (Jan 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> no, the CAP profiles are essentially patches to catalyst AI in the CCC. you probably arent even getting crossfire >.>



Hmm well odd as ive run without CCC for months now, maybe good half a yr or more without many issues at all with crossfire in most games, i just install the CAP and it fixes most of my issues eg Crysis 2, so i dont know  Guess ill install CCC again and see what happens? and when i mean CCC i mean the new Vision Center isnt it called now?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Hmm well odd as ive run without CCC for months now, maybe good half a yr or more without many issues at all with crossfire in most games, i just install the CAP and it fixes most of my issues eg Crysis 2, so i dont know  Guess ill install CCC again and see what happens? and when i mean CCC i mean the new Vision Center isnt it called now?



AMD vision center on purely AMD setups, yeah. CCC is easier to remember, god knows why they split the name depending on what systems its installed on.


----------



## dewdrops39 (Jul 17, 2014)

i brought a lap top with
amd quad core 1.5 and 4gb ddr3
GRAPHICS
Dedicated Graphics Memory TypeDDR3
Dedicated Graphics Memory Capacity512 MB
Graphic ProcessorAMD Radeon HD 8330 Graphics
HD 8330 Graphics
can i able to play warz,dead island ,and gta4


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2014)

dewdrops39 said:


> i brought a lap top with
> amd quad core 1.5 and 4gb ddr3
> GRAPHICS
> Dedicated Graphics Memory TypeDDR3
> ...




pretty weak specs, so those games wont run great. GTA4 probably wont work at all, except on the very lowest settings.


doesnt really belong in this thread, either.


----------



## dewdrops39 (Jul 17, 2014)

what u mean by week specification .it has 4 core of 1.5 ghz and 256MB graphics is enough to play gta 4 even in Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8GHz.i got 512 mb graphics .u got a dump answer with out tech knowledge


----------



## digibucc (Jul 17, 2014)

dewdrops39 said:


> what u mean by week specification .it has 4 core of 1.5 ghz and 256MB graphics is enough to play gta 4 even in Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8GHz.i got 512 mb graphics .u got a dump answer with out tech knowledge



4 core @ 1.5ghz is very weak by modern standards. for gaming, anything under 3ghz per core is weak. a dual core is possible but also weak, a quad core 3ghz+ cpu is preferred.
512mb vmem is not much. it's very weak also. 1gb is weak. 2gb is doable, 3+ preferred.

sorry but your specs are weak regardless of what you think of the numbers. that being said, looking at the requirements:

http://systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/requirements/dead-island/11172/?p=r

it looks like your CPU is actually the problem, being almost half of the minimum requirements.


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 17, 2014)

dewdrops39 said:


> i brought a lap top with
> amd quad core 1.5 and 4gb ddr3
> GRAPHICS
> Dedicated Graphics Memory TypeDDR3
> ...


You got a laptop with AMD A4-5000 APU, It's pretty weak to game on. wont get playable frames.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 17, 2014)

dewdrops39 said:


> what u mean by week specification .it has 4 core of 1.5 ghz and 256MB graphics is enough to play gta 4 even in Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8GHz.i got 512 mb graphics .u got a dump answer with out tech knowledge



Why ask if you believe you already know the answer, never mind necro'ing an old thread?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2014)

unless he replies again with something that makes sense, i'll assume it was just a troll account


----------

